
How Americans pretend to love ‘ethnic food’ - nkurz
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/04/22/the-great-ethnic-food-lie/
======
rabboRubble
This article is such utter bu11sh*t.

American food is gloppy, untasty shiat made by those incapable of flavoring
beyond salty and sweet.

I say this as an American living in the US. Give me a nice Japanese chef any
day of the week, and I'll happily eat that every day for the rest of my life.

